# How long will hay seed keep?



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a couple buckets of hay seed left over from a couple years ago and was wondering how long the seed will stay good for? The seed is timothy and birdsfoot/treefoil and the sealed containers have been stored inside away from moisture, etc.

I'm planning on refitting some more ground this summer and don't know if I should use up this seed (and risk not getting a good stand due to it's age). The other option I had though of was to use our small broadcast seeder and topdress our current hay fields with the old seed and buy new seed for the refitted ground.

As usual, all comments are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I bet the seed will be ok , why dont you check germ on it yourself ? put paper towels down in cake pan , place some seeds on wet paper towel keep warm and damp see if it sprouts ? I check wheat seed this way , seems to work .


----------



## Flashpoint (May 23, 2010)

Panhandle , is right ,Get you a pie pan and cover it in clear plastic and put in the sun. I have done this numerous times but i use some dirt.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Considering how long some seeds (weeds especially) can lie dormant in the ground, a rolling of the top soil and presto, all sorts of vegetation you didn't know you had.

The seed I bought for this springs planting was packaged for last season. We'll see how it works.

Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We were given 50 lbs of seed that was a 2 or 3 years old. I quadrupled the seeding rate and still got a poor stand. Try germinating some before wasting your time.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I will test some of it in a pan like you mentioned and see what happens. If it turns out OK, I'll mix it in with the new seed I buy this year. If not, I'll just broadcast it on the existing fields and be done with it.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

To best copy situations in the field, I do a cold test for germination percentage and seedling vigor using cool, crusted soil conditions. Place the seed on a tray with cool, crusted soil and be sure to count the seeds before you place the seeds on the tray. You'll find that your results will CLOSELY follow the real would situation. Good luck


----------

